# Kittens in Cleveland, Ohio!



## Lindsay2012 (Apr 13, 2007)

If you are around the Cleveland, Ohio area, please consider adopting one of these adorable kittens. They were born in a loving home and are great with people already. They're drinking carnation milk on their own already and are pretty much ready to go home with a nice family! Let me know if you're interested. 


















The one on the right in the picture above is the only boy of the litter.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

How adoreable!!!!!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

they are so precious, one looks like my kitten :heart


----------



## Lindsay2012 (Apr 13, 2007)

They've all found homes! Yay!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yay, Lindsay!


----------

